# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - WHITING ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG WHITING *entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE








Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Whiting entered must be minimum 40cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

HI.It's Russell Colman[kanganoe ]here.See pic of my 49cm whiting caught on the north coast of KI on squid bait and 8kg braid.Windy day but satifying.The other two are not bad either.Cheers.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Angler Name: Pescado/Chris
Size of Fish: A touch over 40cm
Location Caught: Upper Lake Tuross, NSW
Tackle: Basspro flickstick, pfleuger reel, 1lb braid, 6lb fc leader
Bait/Lure etc: Storm popper
Conditions: Windy and overcast
Other: Drifting the flats in about 1ft of water, long cast with the wind, great fight on the light string, finally cracked the 40 yahoooo!

Question for Davey, how are you going to separate KGW from yellowfin whiting for this comp mate??


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Anglers name = craig
Size of fish = not sure but ide guestamate about 1mtr :lol: 
Location caught = Narrabeen Lake
Tackle used = mijoko soft plastix 1-3kg 4kg fire line 4lb fluro 
Bait lure = sx40
Conditions = Beutifull day
Other = slow troll over steep drop off


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

43cm whiting caught 8/3 at Burrill Lake


----------

